# Short Shorts



## TP_Mantis (Jan 20, 2009)

My wife is complaining about the tan line from her cycling shorts. 
Are there any short shorts with a cycling chamois?

I see Tri Shorts that are shorter but a minimal chamois for shorter rides (and running) which would mean she wouldn't be as comfortable and ride as far, which means she wouldn't get as tan... does this seem backwards to me?

thanks for the help


----------



## fsgray (May 31, 2006)

The chamois in tri shorts is fine unless you're doing a century or something, IMO.


----------



## TP_Mantis (Jan 20, 2009)

Anything for a century? We did one on Saturday and my ass hurt with a good chamois, can't imagine doing that in a tri short


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

How about using sunblock to prevent the tan alltogether?


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

My wife asked me for the exact opposite this morning -- she wants to know if there are any brands of cycling shorts that are long and would cover most of her upper legs? She doesn't want knickers because they might be too warm (we live in SoCal) and she wants to minimize applying sun screen because she only MTB's on trails and doesn't like dirt sticking to her legs. Any recommendations?


----------



## Raquel Rides (Aug 9, 2007)

how about http://athleta.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=46732&vid=1&pid=689482

these are short on
and athleta has nice racer back tops, the material lasts, still like-new after 30+ washings


----------

